# Thank you, dear leader...



## Kyoung815

Hi,

I'm doing a project on Kim Il-sung's reign over North Korea and I would like to include some of my Korean language insight in my presentation.

How do you translate:

"Thank you, dear leader!" Would it be: 감삼니다 사랑해는은 지도자!


----------



## Environmentalist

감사합니다, 친애하는 or 사랑하는 지도자!


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

What about 주동자 for leader?


----------



## JM the puffin

Hyperpolyglot said:


> What about 주동자 for leader?



that sounds unnatural. 주동자 means more of a.....prime mover.

I'd rather say 감사합니다, 친애하는 지도자 동지!, because '친애하는 지도자 동지' is kind of a formula used in North Korea. Fyi, 동지 means a comrade.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

JM the puffin said:


> that sounds unnatural. 주동자 means more of a.....prime mover.
> 
> I'd rather say 감사합니다, 친애하는 지도자 동지!, because '친애하는 지도자 동지' is kind of a formula used in North Korea. Fyi, 동지 means a comrade.


What about 동무 for a comrade?


----------



## JM the puffin

Hyperpolyglot said:


> What about 동무 for a comrade?



동무 is also fine! 친애하는 지도자 동무 / 친애하는 지도자 동지 both sounds pretty much like North Korean! ;-)


----------



## Environmentalist

Hyperpolyglot said:


> What about 주동자 for leader?



Generally speaking, 주동자 is also translated into a leader.
But, specifically, 주동자 has a totally different connotation from the leader we decribe Mr. Kim in North Korea.
주동자 is more like an instigator or a rabble-rouser, who leads many people to behave in a certain way. (Usually a violent way)
Mr. Kim is predominantly decribed as a dictator or a tyrant, so 주동자 is somewhat an incorrect usage in this case.


----------



## Rance

JM the puffin said:


> 동무 is also fine! 친애하는 지도자 동무 / 친애하는 지도자 동지 both sounds pretty much like North Korean! ;-)



That is false. 
동지 must be used if you wish to use for people you must show respect in North Korea.




Environmentalist said:


> Generally speaking, 주동자 is also translated into a leader.
> But, specifically, 주동자 has a totally different connotation from the leader we decribe Mr. Kim in North Korea.
> 주동자 is more like an instigator or a rabble-rouser, who leads many people to behave in a certain way. (Usually a violent way)
> Mr. Kim is predominantly described as a dictator or a tyrant, so 주동자 is somewhat an incorrect usage in this case.



I second that.
주동자 usually conveys negative meaning.


----------

